# Cargo – reliable and reasonable



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

can someone guide and refer me a reliable and reasonable cargo to ship my
household to India.....

any idea how much do they charge for a 20 feet container 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if you found a company for shipping your items, but wanted to chime in on my personal experience.

I left Dubai at the end of June and days before used ReloGulf in Dubai for shipping items back to the States. They told us it would take between 6 and 8 weeks. Well as 10 weeks was rounding the corner we began to contact ReloGulf to inquire about the status of the shipment. Come to find out the items are still sitting in Dubai. They did not notify us at all, even though payment was made up front per almost all of Dubai transactions. The e-mails they have returned have been done by the secretaries there and not helpful at all, as they obviously can't make decisions without asking the top management.

So my recommendation for anyone else looking to ship items out is not to use ReloGulf for anything. It would be fun to have them come out and give a quote and then everyone can ask them if they ever have any problems with items sitting in port and what they have done to resolve the problem and what sort of after accepting cash payment service they perform. 

ReloGulf just sucks.


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

mike.jeffry said:


> can someone guide and refer me a reliable and reasonable cargo to ship my
> household to India.....
> 
> any idea how much do they charge for a 20 feet container
> ...


Try Rollys Relocation, Global Relocations, or Relogulf.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

A 20 feet containers will cost you about 10000 Dhs renting + what Indian ports charge upon reaching destination


----------

